# Sturz MTB Marathon Münsingen



## R.R. (5. Oktober 2005)

Sturz bei MTB Marathon in Münsingen

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich bin in Münsingen schwer gestürzt und bin nun auf der Suche nach Mitfahrer, die den Sturz beobachtet haben.

Ich kann mich weder an den Sturz selbst noch wie ich zur Verpflegungsstelle kam erinnern ... Amnesie...

Meine Start-Nummer war die 516, ich trug ein schwarz/weisses Bergwerk-trikot und war auch auf einem Bergwerk Faunus unterwegs.

Mir geht´s ( bis auf die kaputte Schulter ) schon wieder gut nur möchte ich wissen was passiert ist, egal ob da jemand mitbeteiligt war oder nicht, ich mache bestimmt niemandem einen Vorwurf, Stürze gehören zu Rennen dazu....


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. Oktober 2005)

Also ich muss passen, bin die Langstrecke gefahren und hab somit nur wenig Mittelstreckler (und erst zum Schluß hin) gesehen. Kann mal meine Freundin fragen, wann ist es denn passiert, in der 1.  oder 2. Runde - und wo in etwa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (5. Oktober 2005)

Mein Freund und Trainingspartner fuhr in Münsingen die Mittelstrecke, und er hat einen Sturz beobachtet. Ich könnte ihn mal fragen...


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. Oktober 2005)

Hab meine Freundin gefragt, sie hat nix gesehen, grad das Berwerk Trikot wäre ich sicher aufgefallen, hab ich früher auchgefahren...
Sorry!


----------



## S-Racer (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

geh doch mal zum Regionalunterforum "Stuttgart und Umgebung" und stell das da rein. Münsingen ist ja in der Nähe.

M.


----------



## R.R. (9. Oktober 2005)

... der Sturz war in der 1. Runde nach ca. 45 - 60 Minuten, war wohl kurz vor der 1. Verpflegungsstelle ... bin dann wohl zur Verpflegungsstelle gelaufen ... mir fehlen 15 - 30 Minuten ... an der Verpflegungsstelle hat mit der RTW dann mitgenommen ... im RTW kam auch die Erinnerung langsam zurück ... also, da wusste ich schon wer ich bin .... R.R.


----------



## AddOn2U (11. Oktober 2005)

Servus,

warst wohl nicht der Einzige, der auf die Schulter geflogen ist:

"Weniger glatt lief es bei den Fumics. Sie hatten sich gemeinsam mit Martin Kraler (Österreich) aus einer elfköpfigen Verfolgergruppe abgesetzt, als nach 95 Kilometern Manuel mit seinem Vorderrad Lados Schaltwerk touchierte. Manuel stürzte bei hohem Tempo schwer und gab das Rennen mit gebrochenem Schlüsselbein auf. Lado setzte dem entflohenen Kraler nach, überholte ihn sowie Wolfram Kurschat und den Ausreißer Moritz Milatz und holte sich sein erstes Meistertrikot auf der Langstrecke. Einziger Trost für Manuel: Münsingen war ohnehin sein letztes Rennen in dieser Saison. Gute Besserung Manuel!" (www.bike-magazin.de)

Auch Dir gute Besserung!

Grüßle

AddOn


----------



## R.R. (13. Oktober 2005)

Hab von M. Fumic´s Sturz noch in Münsingen gehört, tja ... es trifft Hobbyfahrer und Profis gleichermaßen ... Danke für die Genesungswünsche ...

Gibt´s denn niemand der den Sturz gesehen hat oder mich zum 1. Verpflegungsstand schiebend ... 

Ich möchte doch nur wissen was passiert ist   ... nur leider fehlt ´ne halbe Stunde


----------



## vni (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin in der gleichen Gruppe wie Du gefahren ganz am Ende. Als ich an die Stelle kam wo Du gestürzt bist haben sich schon ein paar Leute um dich gekümmert.


----------



## Giant_Team (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

neben mir ist auch einer schwer gestürzt. Da war nach dem steilen und schlammigen Anstieg. Danach ging es eine Asphaltabfahrt runter um gleich auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch zu gehen. Er war in der Linkskurve rechts von mir. Ich habe nur noch gehört wie´s geknallt hat. Er ist weg gerutscht, da in den Reifen noch richtig Schlamm und der Asphalt auch noch nass war.


----------



## R.R. (19. Oktober 2005)

Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben, es ist echt übel wenn man ca. eine halbe Stunde "dunkel" hat und sich nicht erinnern kann ...  
Hat mich jemand zur Verpflegungsstelle gebracht oder bin ich allein dahin gefahren/gelaufen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

